# CNC Profiling 3ft x 4ft plastic plate



## laurent_parti (May 15, 2013)

Hello,

I did some profiling for a new customer on a 3 x 4 ft plate 1/2'' thick:

Homemade cnc router, profiling a 3 ft x 4ft plate - YouTube

Works pretty well. I was thinking of chips stucking to end mill but mill great :sarcastic:


----------

